# Size of shrimp babies



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I was planing to get a prefilter sponge for my Red cherry shrimp. 

Right now I'm using panty hose to cover the intake. So as I was looking for some, i can across some that have extra tiny shrimp for babies like green shrimp. that got me thinking, i'm about to get some crystal red shrimp and what about those babies? 

how big are crystal red shrimp babies? do they need some special size sponge filters?


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

MartialTheory said:


> I was planing to get a prefilter sponge for my Red cherry shrimp.
> 
> Right now I'm using panty hose to cover the intake. So as I was looking for some, i can across some that have extra tiny shrimp for babies like green shrimp. that got me thinking, i'm about to get some crystal red shrimp and what about those babies?
> 
> how big are crystal red shrimp babies? do they need some special size sponge filters?


CRS babies are TINY. The only reason I notice them is because of their color, and even then, it takes a lot of staring and some movement from them. Panty hose should be fine enough though.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

i think CRS babies are about the same size as cherry or green shrimp babies. CRS babies are defiantly easier to see because of the white though. The only problem I had when I used panty hose is they would clog to quickly.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah thats my problem right now with the panty hose. I'm looking to upgrade tp a prefilter but does it also clog the filter too?

btw does anyone know if CRS interbreeds with green shrimp? not dark green though


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Most forms of prefiltering are going to inhibit your flow. I used to laugh at my friend when he messed with his prefilter because all the cherry shrimp poop would fall out of it. Needless to say, I stopped laughing when I got a prefilter of my own =[


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

dam when can we ever win!?

oh well i guess im going to have to put a cup underneath it when i turn of the filters to catch all the crap


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I estimate for their first few days fry
are only .7mm thick by 2mm long, but 
keep doubling in size every 3-4 days.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

The absolute best way to prevent baby shrimp from being sucked into the filter is to use a filter-max #2 pre-filter. They are connectable so you can increase their surface area and prevent them from clogging up too often. 
http://www.kensfish.com/ati.html
I use 3 of them connected together on my cherry tank. Its a 29g with an xp2 filter. I have to clean them once every couple of months. The up side is the pre-filter is so fine that the polishing pad inside the canister never gets dirty. So basically the canister is for bio/chemical filtration only. I have a flow meter on the filter and I can tell without a doubt that there is no drop in flow. I've tried everything else on the market and this is the ticket.

Almost forgot, they come with 3 multi-fit adapters so they'll fit pretty much any filter, including HOBs. With some minor tinkering you can fit it to anything.
And here is a pic:


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

oh man that does look good. but i have a hang on filter that i'm looking if theres a prefilter for that


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I use them on my aquaclear hob no problem.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Here are a couple pictures of a CRS baby and it is probibly about 2 weeks old...Yup they are small...










A closer look...










The plant is Java Moss so as you can see it is a tiny little fellow...

Bill


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

wow thats tiny! man thats beautiful.

i'm just ordered some from planetinvert and i hope the crs lives up to its grade.

well right now i'm using a penguin 150 bio wheel hang on filter. im trying to see if i can find a sponge to cover the intake for that. 

man i wish i could make a shrimp tank where i can keep more than 2 species of shrimp together without interbreeding.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

For your intake tube you may want to check this sponge pre-filter out. Your LFS should carry them in the reptile dept. for around 3 bucks...I use them on all my HOB filters that are in shrimp tanks.

There are shrimp you can keep together without fear of cross breeding, try doing a search for more info on the subject as the question has been asked many times. I tried a couple "combo" tanks early on and quickly decided to have species only tanks as my addiction to shrimp grew.....

7 tanks now and fixing to begin cycling another.... Family thinks I have lost my marbles  

Bill


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

ok cool. thanks for the info.

yeah my shrimp fever is growing and I checked but it seems that the most u can keep is just 2 different species in one tank. so i chose RCS and CRS.

nice blue ramshorn, i just got a white mutation hopefully it stays. 

and god dam! 7 tanks?!!??! even i think u lost ur marbles. uh oh i just pissed off like half the ppl in this forum. lol


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

new crs baby is around 1.5mm large.


----------

